# Is this an antigue yet?



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

If you were born in 1975 or later you maybe have never seen this tool or used it for what is was intended. Those born before 1975 will know it and probably used it many a time.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Heh  I used to own a few. Of course mine were nice and shiny still. That one is all rusty. I haven't seen one of those in ages...


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Took me a minute to clue in as I was thinking food uses for a moment. There's some old but full oil cans over at my Mother-in-laws that could be opened and utilized with that spout, but I think I'd clean it first before putting that rust & dirt into any engine of mine.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a few in the shop and I was born in 75. They were my grandfathers


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

what is it??


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Born in 71 used one maybe twice when I was 8 or 9 helping pop. He liked quaker state and they still those darn cans.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> what is it??


Back in the days of Moses, Noah, and King Solomon (before plastic oil bottles), these were the cans that quart quantities of oil were packaged in.

The spout stabbed the top and provided a clean pour.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Back in the days of Moses, Noah, and King Solomon (before plastic oil bottles), these were the cans that quart quantities of oil were packaged in.
> 
> The spout stabbed the top and provided a clean pour.


American Pickers would love to buy that oil can.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought it was an ice cream scoop


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've popped a few cans with one of those...


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol, I have 5 of those dang things in the garage , have not been touched since the 70's. Still have a case of cans , valvoline I believe. Remember the one gallon cans from Sears, still got 2 of those too.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

it's also great for pouring hawaiian punch!


----------

